# I wish more people understood



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I wish more people understood how our state wild life system works.

Alot of the people that enjoy our Ohio outdoors seem to not want the ones who support it to be there. 

Many of the ones who hike,bird watch ect. would be perfectly happy if no one hunted,fished or trapped. They just want us to go away and leave the parks and wild life areas to them (who don't put a dime into them). If they only understood that every hunting and fishing license sold along with all the out door equiptment pays to keep and maintain all thies places maybe they would change their minds.

It's as bad as putting a tax on the ballot for every one to vote for (or against) that only property ouners would have to pay.(which happens)

I don't bother or judge any one who chooses not to hunt or fish and I don't mind them using the resourses that I and my fellow outdoorsmen pay for so why do they think they can do that to me?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Is your real name Jerry?


----------



## backstraps (Jun 18, 2008)

bonemann i think your ver right. i back you 100%


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

backstraps said:


> bonemann i think your ver right. i back you 100%


So do I. I honestly believe that ANYONE setting foot on public land should be required to pay a "daily use" or "seasonal" fee or license, whether or not they are fishing, hunting, boating, walking, bird watching, or "whatever".
I am NOT throwing stones at any single group. I just think that we should ALL contribute financially to preserve the natural habitat so many of us enjoy.
Mike


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree also, we are all in this together. There are a suprising amount of people caught fishing without a license or hunting as well. A dollar of two for day use would add to the pot and not really hurt wallet. Use tap water and a water bottle in stead of buying bottled water and your day is paid for. Its a simple premise made complicated by people who dont see the big picture. I know a guy who fish's as well as birdwatching and has comented that many birds are scarce because of hunters and fisherman being out in there habitat all time. I tried to convince him otherwise but to no avail. Again he is a fisherman. More time and money would be better spent on gaining more land through conservation for recreational use and slowing developement along rivers and lakes. Lack of habitat is the main reason we have over populations or at least more visable populations of deer yet some don't want them hunted. Ofcourse man will continue to seek profit from these types of developement but small steps can be taken to hold on to habitat if attention is paid to the needs of the species the inhabit the surrounding environment, not to mention make the area a nice place to live. I know I am always on my soap box and you all are sick of me but every voice counts. S


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

I agree, as a fisher/Hunter/outdoor person I contribute close to $100 per year in licenses TAXES and the flower pickers, mushroomers, bikers, hikers,birders, boaters, butterfly chasers ect.. ect.. ect,, get off scott free and it don't seem fair and then theres the taxes on outdoor goods purchased. I think every living person should be required to buy a outdoor license for $50 if you don't buy hunting and fishing licenses. And!! why doesn't deer hunters get a rate reduction on there vehical insurance ( with a proof of a hunting license) The one group of people that actually does something to reduce deer/vehical collisions. Why don't the insurance companys actually buya deer license for people. If they are really interested in lowering collisions?e


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

I like the idea of the insurance break with the proof of hunting license. You guys are all 100% right, but we also have to remember that when dealing with the anti's you're dealing with one of the most close minded groups in the world.


----------



## amfamguy (Jul 15, 2008)

Reading posts and getting familiar with the site and came across this thread...

I agree as well, although I do not hunt, at least for alsmost twenty years. I do fish as often as possible in many locations. I have a boat in the west basin and a runabout on Sandusky bay with our cottage, so fishin' is a plenty...

The thing that ticks me off is the weekend warriors, they rent a cabin and a boat or jet ski, have no license and paid nothing to use it. Now they tear past our dock at unsafe distances, cut across your drift, and then throw their trah in the water, or in the parking lot...or on a path in the woods...

Idiots..walk any trail in any park and you will find a water bottle or a energy bar wrapper...from the USERS...

The men that take care of the land are the ones that cherish it and its gifts. Unfortunately, big bucks Jimmy watched Brad Pitt in Legends of the fall tongiht, got online, rented two kayaks and is planning his weekend in the wilderness and quaint town shopping spree as we speak..He'll pound 4 Mike's Hard Lemonades..(brings glass like an idiot), cath catfish as he drags bottom all day with a bobber, live a pile of trash on the shore and tell everyone for a month about his big trip..

I guess we got to bare the brunt of the users until someone figures out a way to tax stupidity


----------

